# Trailer Loading WILD HORSE HELP



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

I need some help, I am going to get this filly and she wont even let you get close enough to touch her much less trailer load her, I don't wanna here how I shouldn't be getting her because I am to inexperienced or whatever, I am not gonna go into why she is so wild, I just want some tips as to how to load her safely with no injury to her. any suggestions? oh and it's a 2 horse bumper pull non-stock trailer


----------



## Doveguy (Apr 13, 2010)

Dark,

I highly recommend Clinton Anderson's "Trouble Free Trailering". Get the DVD and you will be able to load that horse of yours.
Trouble Free Trailering :: Downunder Horsemanship

No lecture from me. Good luck to you.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I would suggest trying to find an open stock trailer you can rent or borrow... then some stock pannels to create a chute for her. For now. 

Once you get her home, then take a look at some different trainers and see what seems like it'll fit you, your new horse, and your situation. 

If you can't handle this filly you won't be able to load her like a "tame" horse - so I wouldn't even try at this point, you'll only create more fear in her unless you can take the time where she is right now to gentle her and get her used to simple handling and leading. 

Loading into a trailer is a real trust game - if the horse does not trust you there is no 'stress free' way you're going to get them to load. My personal preference is to never load a horse who is stressed about it - we will take as long as it takes to get the horse to realize there's nothing to fear and walk in on it's own. 

I have, however, loaded into an open stock trailer by means of a chute, in order to remove a horse from a really bad situation - a few times. We didn't have the time to gentle the horse where it was (and in more than one case they didn't have a safe environment to try even if we did have time). I wouldn't do it in a straight haul though - they aren't really designed well for it... if I couldn't get a stock, I'd use an angle haul - and just leave the horse loose in the back.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

Agreed. You will accomplish nothing by trying to train her to trust you enough to get into a trailer within a couple of hours. The safest and most efficient way for horses like this is to simply herd them into an open trailer. We had to do this when we picked up Shay-las yearling filly (now 3) because she was essentially wild (running on 5,000 acres, never really been handled). We just backed the trailer up to the barn doors and ran her down the aisle.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

If you can borrow a stock trailer, that would be best! And, as suggested above, herd them in. Good luck!!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I also agree with the above posters. Get a stock trailer, and create a chute to herd her in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I really have nothing to add, You've been given great advice. 

There really is no what to keep it stress free for the horse, the best you can do is to keep the crew level headed and stress free...or at least try. If the people can keep calm heads, it will make the situation a little better.

I wish you the very best of luck, and be safe!!!


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

*I did it*

What happened with this horse was she was tied out on a 20ft lead rope 24/7, so I had to take what I had, a 2 horse non-stock trailer and make the best of it, I nearly got trampled but I expected that and with alot of loving words and I hate to say she did freak out ALOT but I didnt have the time to tame her at this persons house, She is home now and my horse Paloma she is kinda being a bully with her, but only when it comes to food nothing else so far(Any advice on this?). The halter was grown into her nose and had cut into the sides of her cheeks I dressed them up before I let her loose in the pasture, I think she will be fine after being with Paloma for a few days I do monitor there feeding and if Paloma is acting a fool I raise my hands and shout, so far she is responding to that. Cherokee, the filly needs her hooves done like yesterday, how far is too far with overgrown hooves now remember I just got her today! Here are some pics!


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats getting her loaded and home safe. I would suggest getting her into a small round pen or corral now and start halterbreaking her!


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

*Halter breaking*

I will probably get her started on that after her nose heals up more, it is still kinda bloody *note I did put medicine on it*


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Your mare may simply be letting this filly know who's "in charge" by putting the filly in her place during meal times. My experience is that the older/established horses will back off once a suitable "order" is clear to all individuals. 

If you're worried that the filly won't get enough to eat (or your older mare too much), I suggest simply separating them for meal times.

There isn't much you can do about herd politics - other than separating individuals who don't get along. Most of the time squabbles will be short lived, and minor - they are a part of herd life for horses and not usually anything to be overly concerned about.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

You can still start working with her. Start bonding and getting her gentled down.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

*I have been*



draftrider said:


> You can still start working with her. Start bonding and getting her gentled down.


today she came to me several time of her own accord and I never let her be the one who walked away from me i always walked away from her, she is doing fine but she is just tired she does not have much energy right now


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Then this is the time you want to get her as gentled down as possible, not when she is fully up to strength and frisky!! =)


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Good for you! She's a cutie!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I wholeheartedly agree with draftrider. Gentle her as much as possible while her energy level is down. Once she gets some food in that belly and starts feeling better she's likely to challenge you. 

She's a real cutie pie tho!!! 

If you're concerned about feed time, I'd just separate them.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I agree with those that have said to rent, or borrow a stock trailer...

A horse that is wild is not going to be easily loaded, let alone teaching him to go into a straight load two horse trailer. That would take more than just a day's worth of working with her, as it seems you have to start from square one; haltering!!! Borrow a stock trailer, or have someone haul her for you, that has experience in loading 'wild' horses.

Ooops...I see you've already gotten her home! Good luck with her!


----------



## Silvera (Apr 27, 2010)

I would suggest getting her into the roundpen also, you can work without the halter for now (if you can get her in there). Work on getting some trust there so you can handle her. The quicker you can handle her the better. In the roundpen you can also start working on getting her to pick up her feet. I couldn't see her feet very well but she does look to be in need of a good trim as soon as you can.

The other thing you can do is sit in the field with a book or something and read. Ignore her unless she comes up to you and touches you. If she touches you pet her for a little bit and go back to reading. It is fine if she walks away, this will allow her to make contact with you and get to know you, but to be on her terms. If she is agressive at any point then make her move her feet away from you and only allow her into your space if she is calm.

Good luck with everything, she is very pretty.


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

Good job on getting her loaded and home.. now it's just going to be quality time.. sounds like she wants attention if she is already coming up to you.. good luck..


----------

